# Solarisation?



## Krissy133 (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo erstmal!
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein Bild entdeckt, dass ich gerne auf die gleiche Art und Weise bearbeiten möchte. Die Fotografin meinte, unter der Option "Solarisation" hätte ihr Handy das Automatisch gemacht.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das anders hinzubekommen? Habe als Bearbeitungsprogramm leider nur Microsoft Picture-It, mein Freund allerdings Photoshop, also wer mir für eines der beiden Programme Tipps geben kann, dem wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## mreball (30. Juli 2007)

Im Photoshop Filter/Vergröberungsfilter/kristallisieren oder mal in den Kunstfiltern rumprobieren. Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## Krissy133 (30. Juli 2007)

Gut danke, ich probier's.


----------

